# Online C/C++ help, guides, projects?



## TechnicalFreak (May 28, 2010)

I'm searching for online C/C++ guides, help and simple projects. I do have books (borrowed, so they need to be returned soon).


Thankful for any replies given.


----------



## caleb (May 28, 2010)

If you have a task just google your way through the particular problems. I learned that way.


----------



## Ripper3 (May 28, 2010)

I tend to find Wikibooks is always a good source of information


----------



## Oliver_FF (May 28, 2010)

C++ language tutorial:
http://www.cplusplus.com/doc/tutorial/


----------



## MoonPig (May 28, 2010)

Oooo, was going to look for this aswell. I know C# and i was wanting to learn C++


----------



## Kreij (May 28, 2010)

Don't forget this thread at the top of this section. Lots of links.


----------



## TechnicalFreak (May 28, 2010)

Many thanks everyone.
Have a great weekend!


----------



## Kreij (May 28, 2010)

Same to you, TF 

Don't be bashful about posting problems you encounter. Lots of excellent coders here on TPU.


----------



## doallen194 (Jun 3, 2010)

*Re :  Online C/C++ help, guides, projects?*



Oliver_FF said:


> C++ language tutorial:
> http://www.cplusplus.com/doc/tutorial/



Thanks For great and helpful link its really nice for newbie or for learner... 

Thanks
Don Allen


----------

